# Another Tri Tip



## Blues1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Tri tip is a staple at 
my place. Thought I'd share today's cook, along with the couple of sides







Core the cabbage






Mix butter with your favorite rub and stuff...






Replace the cap...



















Along with a sweet potato...Voila!





	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 30, 2021)

Man that looks awesome. We have tri tip once or twice a month. I'd tear that cabbage up


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

Looks great! Tri tip is an illusion here...except for posts from you all!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh man! That cabbage looks darn good. How long do you smoke it?
Jim


----------



## Blues1 (Jan 30, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man! That cabbage looks darn good. How long do you smoke it?
> Jim


I'd give it 5-6 hours (or more depending on temp). I probe it 'til probe goes in easily.  Kinda like many meats, until probe goes in like butter. You can always finish up in the oven if need be


----------



## Blues1 (Jan 30, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks awesome. We have tri tip once or twice a month. I'd tear that cabbage up


Thanks Jake. Never knew about tri tip until I joined the forum. Matter of fact, you were one of the first I remember mentioning it. Started looking for it and was sure happy when I found them in a store here...


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks 

 Blues1
 I'm gonna have to give that a try!
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 30, 2021)

Looks great Blues1. I've smoked cabbage twice and it was the star of the show both times.  
I'll replace the cap next time. Never thought of that


----------



## Blues1 (Jan 30, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Looks great Blues1. I've smoked cabbage twice and it was the star of the show both times



Thank you! Meats aren't the only thing to cook on a smoker...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 30, 2021)

Rip that cabbage up. Looks delicious.


----------



## Ackmack78 (Jan 30, 2021)

Tri tip is all we get around here in S. California.  Out here BBQ means tri tip.  Briskets rare around here.
First time I visited Texas I looked like a moron trying to order Tri tip at a BBQ joint.  They fixed that for me real quick lol


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 30, 2021)

I was thinking about a tri-tip for two weeks ago, but did a brisket flat instead.  Now *this *is definitely a prime motivator for picking up a tri-tip. I like what you did with the cabbage.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 30, 2021)

That’s a beautiful meal!


----------



## BB-que (Jan 30, 2021)

looks awesome.  Can you tell me a bit more how you actually smoke the cabbage for best results?  time, temp, wrap, etc?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 30, 2021)

Yeah buddy! Thats a perfect plate...love doing cabbage on the smoker and that tri tip is perfect! Nice job!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 30, 2021)

That looks great!  Love TT, can only get it once in a great while around here.  Everything looks delicious.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 30, 2021)

That's a gorgeous looking plate Steve, nice piece of work, Like! I'm just getting back into tritips here now that I've found them at a decent price, got spoiled being from CA. Thanks for posting that cabbage cook, love the stuff and will be copying for sure. RAY


----------



## Blues1 (Jan 31, 2021)

BB-que said:


> looks awesome.  Can you tell me a bit more how you actually smoke the cabbage for best results?  time, temp, wrap, etc?  Thanks in advance


Get a good firm cabbage. Peel the first layer or two off. Cut a cap before coring to put back in place after stuffing. Core the cabbage like in the second pic. Mix butter with your favorite rub and stuff into the core. Replace the cap. Put the whole cabbage in aluminum foil (open top of foil for the first hour to absorb smoke) then close the foil and continue cooking until it probes tender. I've cooked at different temps, depending on the meat I'm cooking. Pull when it's tender enough for you


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 31, 2021)

The tri-tip looks awesome.  Like!

I am going to be in the minority and say that cooked cabbage is "not my thing" but your version sure was creative!  But I do love raw cabbage about every way you can have it.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 31, 2021)

Blues1 said:


> Get a good firm cabbage. Peel the first layer or two off. Cut a cap before coring to put back in place after stuffing. Core the cabbage like in the second pic. Mix butter with your favorite rub and stuff into the core. Replace the cap. Put the whole cabbage in aluminum foil (open top of foil for the first hour to absorb smoke) then close the foil and continue cooking until it probes tender. I've cooked at different temps, depending on the meat I'm cooking. Pull when it's tender enough for you


My wife and I really appreciate your recipe for the cabbage. It was a great topic of discussion.  Im going  to try something this week with our cabbage.  Will follow your cabbage prep  instructions. Then inject the cabbage  body with a butter hot sauce/salsa liquid, or a seasoned/spiced olive oil to give a another layer of flavor.  Figure about 3 or 4 injectors worth in the main leaves depending upon the flavor.  Then smoke her in my Little Chef with alder or beech @165 deg until tender.


----------



## Blues1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> My wife and I really appreciate your recipe for the cabbage. It was a great topic of discussion.  Im going  to try something this week with our cabbage.  Will follow your cabbage prep  instructions. Then inject the cabbage  body with a butter hot sauce/salsa liquid, or a seasoned/spiced olive oil to give a another layer of flavor.  Figure about 3 or 4 injectors worth in the main leaves depending upon the flavor.  Then smoke her in my Little Chef with alder or beech @165 deg until tender.


Injection sounds good. Be sure to let us know how it went. I'll be watching...I will say at 165 it will take a long time. Won't matter as long you you have that much. You can always finish it off in the oven or crank up the temp if time becomes an issue


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 31, 2021)

Blues1 said:


> Injection sounds good. Be sure to let us know how it went. I'll be watching...I will say at 165 it will take a long time. Won't matter as long you you have that much. You can always finish it off in the oven or crank up the temp if time becomes an issue


Will do. Thanks for suggestion.  Plan: Smoke the cabbage around 2-3 hours (2-3 pans of sawdust)  in the LC for flavor,  move to the air fryer,  whole or wedged, and cook @350 deg (crisp setting)  10-15 minutes or until probe tender.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2021)

Great looking plate there guy. I would be very happy with the sweet tater.

Warren


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks for the like Blues1.  Really appreciate it.  Now let's hope I can beat the missus to the cabbage before she gets it and makes Kohlrouladen from it.  LOL!
John


----------



## Blues1 (Jan 31, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking plate there guy. I would be very happy with the sweet tater.
> 
> Warren


Thank you. Sweet potato on the smoker is my wife's absolute favorite. So you know what that means! :)


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 1, 2021)

Love tri-tip and sweet potato.  Always been pretty indifferent to cabbage but that looks like a pretty cool way to make it.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 1, 2021)

WOA!  Tri Tip looks great!  the cabbage is something I havent seen before...adding to list


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for the like Blues1 it is appreciated.

I too will take a sweet tater any time even over a white tater.

Warren


----------



## hockeyzan (Feb 3, 2021)

Blues1 said:


> Thank you. Sweet potato on the smoker is my wife's absolute favorite. So you know what that means! :)


Thanks for the cabbage idea .Going to give that a try ..


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 8, 2021)

*Blues 1* Here is the final product.    My wife and I, and our neighbors who smelled the smoker, thank you for the idea & suggestions.  This is a keeper. The end result was very good.  The Alder wood gave the cabbage a mild touch of the smokiness  predominant in the cooking and plating aroma. The taste was sweet and the texture very similar to butter cabbage.  It was tender and al dente.  The final test was the Mrs. trying it.  Guess she liked it, told me to make it again this week.  So, with the lone survivor of tonight's meal being a serving or so of cabbage, tomorrow will be alder smoked green cabbage spring rolls, with pecan smoked trout fillets and a green cucumber salad with poppy seed cream dressing.  For those who are interested, I attached a PDF file to this note with the recipes along with the pictures.







Cabbage and marinade (used what was in the fridge )    





Injection of Marinade into the sides of the core walls





Injection Marinade into the leaves                





Ready for smoker





In the Little Chief                              





Light white smoke from Alder     





 After 2 1/2 hours of smoke.          





Marinade throughout.       





After 25mins @375F Air Fryer Crisp



















DINNER: Tomato/Turmeric Rice, Green Salad,  Gyro Meat Naan Bread and the star  - SMOKED CABBAGE!         





Tomorrow Nights Smoked Cabbage Spring Rolls


----------



## Blues1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> *Blues 1* Here is the final product.    My wife and I, and our neighbors who smelled the smoker, thank you for the idea & suggestions.  This is a keeper. The end result was very good.  The Alder wood gave the cabbage a mild touch of the smokiness  predominant in the cooking and plating aroma. The taste was sweet and the texture very similar to butter cabbage.  It was tender and al dente.  The final test was the Mrs. trying it.  Guess she liked it, told me to make it again this week.  So, with the lone survivor of tonight's meal being a serving or so of cabbage, tomorrow will be alder smoked green cabbage spring rolls, with pecan smoked trout fillets and a green cucumber salad with poppy seed cream dressing.  For those who are interested, I attached a PDF file to this note with the recipes along with the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 484110
> 
> ...



So glad it turned out well. I like your injection idea. I just downloaded your recipe. Great job..it looks fantastic!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 8, 2021)

Don't be afraid to wrap that cabbage in bacon. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Blues1 (Feb 8, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Don't be afraid to wrap that cabbage in bacon. You won't be disappointed


Hadn't thought of that. Another one added to my "to try" list. That'd be a winner no doubt!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 8, 2021)

Blues1 said:


> So glad it turned out well. I like your injection idea. I just downloaded your recipe. Great job..it looks fantastic!


Thanks for the like and complement. 

John


----------

